# Sacramento vs. L.A. Lakers Game Thread (1/16)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*vs.*









*Sacramento Kings (27-9) vs. Los Angeles Lakers (24-11)
Arco Arena, Friday January 16, 2004
7:30pm PT, ESPN/News10 *

*Probable Starters*











































































Thoughts? Comments? Predictions?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*If* Shaq plays, Lakers still lose, though by single digits instead of double digits without him.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Kings are gonna win this one...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> Kings are gonna win this one...


I hope they do. They have too. 

KINGS 110 - 98 Lakers


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

even thought i all for the lakers i would have to agree theyre gonna lose this one even with shaq


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings thirst for any Lakers blood: There's no sympathy for their L.A. foes, who will be far from full strength


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Page2: Nothing's nastier than Lakers-Kings


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

hopes: some lakers score big (rush , slava, SAMPSON!), there are fights, and lakers lose by only single digits


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>h8breed</b>!
> hopes: some lakers score big (rush , slava, SAMPSON!), there are fights, and lakers lose by only single digits


Hmm... What's the point of fighting to lose by single digit?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA.com Preview


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Those articles were great!! I liked the part where one said "Kings fans don't care if the Lakers arrive with only coaches and ballboys. They want blood..." Oh yes, I can see the bloodlust in their eyes as the freakishly rattle those cow bells. Oh, and yes, all of us laker fans have had cosmetic surgery, just like all sactown fans are inbreeders. Just ridiculous!! Few actually buy into all that. I wish the media would stop printing that crap.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The Kings better win this one or there goes there confidence aganist the Lakers.


----------



## 1652 (Dec 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> Those articles were great!! I liked the part where one said "Kings fans don't care if the Lakers arrive with only coaches and ballboys. They want blood..." Oh yes, I can see the bloodlust in their eyes as the freakishly rattle those cow bells. Oh, and yes, all of us laker fans have had cosmetic surgery, just like all sactown fans are inbreeders. Just ridiculous!! Few actually buy into all that. I wish the media would stop printing that crap.


EXACTLY!!! And not all us Sac people like the cowbells. I hate sitting in the arena and they are going.

Actually though the Maloofs "banned" cowbells @ ARCO now, though I've heard a few on some games. 

Thank god, contrary to LA fans belief, that they aren't many cows around because if I had to listen to that sound all the time I'd end up in a mental ward.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> The Kings better win this one or there goes there confidence aganist the Lakers.


What confidence?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope they do. They have too.
> ...


I would be astonished if these Lakers scored 98 at Arco.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The Kings have plenty of confidence against the Lakers... trust me...


----------



## 1652 (Dec 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> The Kings have plenty of confidence against the Lakers... trust me...


Oh yes they do.

And what I love is that new players brought in automatically hate the Lakers too. Massenburg it going to go out and play physical tonight.

Miller never liked them. Peja never lacked confidence. The man is a WORLD champion. It's not in his personality. And actually right now Peja is extremely confident and you can see it in his game.

Bibby he just doesn't care. Games like tonight are the ones that he performs best in. 

Same w/Bobby..

Any one hear any of the interviews in the past couple of days of Bobby, Vlade and Brad?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> I would be astonished if these Lakers scored 98 at Arco.


I agree. Thats not a high scoring squad your putting out there tonight.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Christie is playin' crazy right now... His passin' especially...


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Why is Peja playing so much? The Lakers are getting blown out and yet Peja has played the entire game(going by Yahoo) with 6 minutes to go.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Peja came out with like 9 mins left in the 4th...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Pictures from the game*


----------



## CIRELLO (Jan 16, 2004)

i have hated the kings since they got rid of Jason Williams,I hope they lose to the Lakers in the playoffs.:laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CIRELLO</b>!
> i have hated the kings since they got rid of Jason Williams,I hope they lose to the Lakers in the playoffs.:laugh:


:greatjob:


----------



## 1652 (Dec 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> :greatjob:


[strike]Ignore the little child. I think it's like about 10yrs old. 

You should check out it's other 2 posts. I think it can only manage to get on the computer when mommy goes to the bathroom.

Hey little boy/girl... tell your mom about PARENTAL CONTROLS![/strike]

No personal attacks - Peja Vu


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

don't worry the kings will choke against the lake show for the 4th time if they play in the playoffs again.


----------



## 1652 (Dec 16, 2003)

[strike]Someone else is not watching their child. 
PARENTAL CONTROLS!!!
:laugh: 

Hey little man this forum is for the big people. You might want to try the same forum my 12yr old goes to. Headzone.com is perfect for someone your age


Like the Fakers are even a threat. :jump:[/strike]

No personal attacks - Peja Vu


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

Given the beautiful passing that the Kings did last night, I don't even know if the Lakers would have won with all of their stars. The Kings were just incredible, even though they looked like they were just bored playing with those young toys from LA. 

Vlade is freakin' awesome. :laugh:

Matt


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>1652</b>!
> Someone else is not watching their child.
> PARENTAL CONTROLS!!!
> :laugh:
> ...


 

Instead of debating him about his Jason Willaoms comment, you call him names and make fun??? Maybe you should go to that kiddie forum.

:no:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally Posted by kg_mvp03-04
> 
> don't worry the kings will choke against the lake show for the 4th time if they play in the playoffs again.


 \

Like KG did?


----------



## 1652 (Dec 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[strike]Grow up child. Get the hell out of the Kings forum.

Now here is a lovely name for you LOSER!!!!

Loser (you) I didn't call the child a name. But I sure as hell called you one... CIRELLO & kG have been a-holes on most of their posts (CIRELLO w/all 3 of the as I have read all 3) derogatory towards the Kings, the fans and the city.

You want to whine as well as your favorite team I highly suggest you either stay in LA if you are currently there or move there if you aren't. If neither is feasible I highly recommend that you take yourself to the Fakers forum where you can all cry together.

And if I get banned for calling you out... so be it.

I've had it w/the Faker fans on these site being allowed to trash the Kings and Kings fans and the city that I live in and it's not considered a personal attack. But ANYONE so much as says one word derogatory about the Fakers the tears come out.

You attack my HOME it is a personal attack.

Go crawl back under the rock you came out of[/strike]

No personal attacks - Peja Vu


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>1652</b>!
> 
> 
> Grow up child. Get the hell out of the Kings forum.
> ...


What the ****? 

I'm not too sure who exactly is the one that needs to grow up now.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>1652</b>!
> 
> 
> Grow up child. Get the hell out of the Kings forum.
> ...


i think you need to grow up how are the lakers fake when they have three rings while the queens were sent packing back to farm country. the Queens haven't won anything yet their fans act like they have a dynasty or something.


----------



## CIRELLO (Jan 16, 2004)

I just was saying i liked the kings better when williams was on the team, and i bet a lot kings fans like williams better than bibby.:yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> I just was saying i liked the kings better when williams was on the team, and i bet a lot kings fans like williams better than bibby.


I dont, Bibby is a better player, and theres a reason the Kings started winning when Bibby came...


----------



## 1652 (Dec 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont, Bibby is a better player, and theres a reason the Kings started winning when Bibby came...


Agreed.

These people have no damned clue. Their sole purpose is to attempt to make themselves "look" like they know what they are talking about.

They don't even watch games. What they do is read the paper, read NBA.com or listen to the yahoos posting on this board.

They don't actually sit down and watch the games. I have not missed one single Kings game.

I have not been the biggest Bibby fan but this season I'm ready to go out and buy his jersey. The guy is amazing and clutch. He performs much much better under pressure.

So all you yoyos that think you know.... Just shut the hell up until you've taken the time to watch the games


----------



## CIRELLO (Jan 16, 2004)

the kings won win Jason Williams was there, they got better every year, and he is the reason they started becoming popular he started all of this *****!:laugh:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

::Sigh...:: must i get more and more people that come in here with statements like this...

Stats:
Last season with Williams:55-27
Swept by Lakers in Semi-Finals

First Season with Bibby:61-21
Lost in Game 7 of Western Conference Finals

I think that proves my point...


----------



## CIRELLO (Jan 16, 2004)

Jason Williams is quicker, a better passer, better court vision, better handle, Bibby just has a better shot. it doesn't matter the kings will get their *** kicked by the lakers in the playoffs.:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok lets see

Jason Williams 1999-2000 season

3.65 TO Per Game

Bibby this year
2.31 TO per Game

Better handles?

Williams:5.4 APG

Bibby:5.2 APG

Not much better passing either, it was just flashier

And the most important stat

Williams:9 ppg
Bibby:16 ppg

Williams in no way had better stats and the winning percentage proves it


----------



## CIRELLO (Jan 16, 2004)

i didn't say better stats *******.:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

So let me get this straight, he puts up crappier numbers, the Kings lose more with him than they do with Bibby, yet... hes a better player... AH that makes a ton of sense, its all clear now...


----------



## CIRELLO (Jan 16, 2004)

i bet ur stupid *** was jumping up a down cherring for him when he first got there. just shut the hell up.:gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> i bet ur stupid *** was jumping up a down cherring for him when he first got there. just shut the hell up.


No, i was cheering... and for good reason...


----------



## CIRELLO (Jan 16, 2004)

okay smart *** you admit that you liked him.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> okay smart *** you admit that you liked him.


First of all, i thought you were talking about Bibby, and i never said i didnt like J Williams


----------



## CIRELLO (Jan 16, 2004)

kings lose to lakers in playoffs.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CIRELLO</b>!
> kings lose to lakers in playoffs.


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## CIRELLO (Jan 16, 2004)

now that's a fact you *******s can't deny.:laugh:


----------



## 1652 (Dec 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> No, i was cheering... and for good reason...


EDIT - please stop with the personal attacks - Peja Vu


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

This thread is going nowhere fast.

Everyone needs to stop with the name calling and personal attacks. Valid threads shouldn't have to be closed because of this. Maybe some of you should take a look at the BasketballBoards.net Guidelines.

Thanks.

Peja Vu


----------

